
Ask HN: I got Quick Experiment menu in fb account,do anyone have idea about it? - jitendrac
the screenshot of it:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;QCMsRj3<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;FxQvZVm<p>I also tried creating test I got new Experiment Url : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;?qe[test2]=testExperiment3%3AtestGroup 
but nothing else happened
======
lynndotpy
EDIT: Aaaaand it's gone! That was a neat few minutes.

\---

EDIT: I've found a persons Resume which sheds some more light into this tool.
It's meant for instant A/B testing.

[https://simranj3.github.io/facebook.html](https://simranj3.github.io/facebook.html)

A "universe" is a string like "android_modal_typeahead", an experiment name is
something like "experiment_name_1", and I'm not sure what "groups" are.
Seemingly ties into some backend tool, so hopefully there isn't too much havoc
one could cause.

\---

Previous comment:

[https://launchdarkly.com/blog/the-billion-versions-of-
facebo...](https://launchdarkly.com/blog/the-billion-versions-of-facebook-
youve-never-seen/)

This is the only mention I could find about quick experiments. It's from
September 2018. It's a developer tool.

> I kinda wanted to talk about what happens after you roll out a feature. Now
> your feature’s there, but you wanna tweak it. You wanna see, can you make it
> better. So, for example, quick … so our tool is called Quick Experiment and
> it’s really used to launch experiments really quickly so developers don’t
> have to do… write too much code or worry about how to analyze these
> experiments and it works across the board, across all our platforms. So you
> don’t have to write experiments for each platform separately and at any
> given time, thousand is probably a low-balling figure, we have tens of
> thousands of experiments running on Facebook, so that’s kind of why if you
> look at the combination of those, not any two people will probably have a
> different Facebook experience.

> So for example, this is just the title of News Feed. You can see all the
> different variations we’ve tried and we use this to really inform us on how
> to get to … what the feature was really designed to do. Either retention or
> user engagement or kind of just … getting a person to go click on that bar.
> And in this case that actually is a search bar as well so when you click on
> it, it turns to a search bar. So these are all the different treatments we
> had for it.

~~~
jitendrac
Thanks for the link, video is very informative. Beside,That option has gone
now, which means It was by mistake accidentally shown to us. Most probably
they are experimenting some new feature on quick experiment tool!!!!!

------
sbuccini
I'm seeing it as well. I haven't been able to find any experiment combinations
that work but if you know of any, my email is my profile!

~~~
jitendrac
sure, will ping you if I find.

